# Help with rectal surgery - exam under anesthesia



## 01099980 (May 18, 2016)

Patient came in after falling on broken wooden chair.  Rectal bleeding - they did an Exam Under Anesthesia and repair of rectal laceration.  Code used is Unspecified: 45999 rectum surgery procedure unlisted.

suggestions on a procedure code for:  Digital rectal exam was performed, and there were no palpable foreign bodies in the rectum. A lubricated narrow speculum was inserted into the rectum, and a 2.5 cm superficial laceration was discovered at 7 o'clock extending from the anal verge to just cephalad to the dentate line. There were no other anorectal injuries noted on extensive inspection. The laceration was irrigated and cleansed with betadine. The laceration was repaired using a 4-0 chromic suture in running fashion. The site was hemostatic upon completion of the repair.


----------



## CodingKing (May 18, 2016)

Maybe 46614 Anoscopy w/ control of bleeding?


----------



## 01099980 (May 18, 2016)

CodingKing said:


> Maybe 46614 Anoscopy w/ control of bleeding?



I am sorry - I just added the rest of the surgery that I have in question.  The patient had an EUA - that is when they found the laceration and repaired.


----------

